# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  Malware using virtualization techniques.

## Simple10

:Furious3: 
WRITERS of malicious code are starting to exploit the virtualisation techniques being increasingly used by enterprises, in order to increase the impact of their bot networks

http://vmblog.com/archive/2007/03/20...alisation.aspx

Much of it coming from japan
http://www.networkworld.com/news/200...c=rss-security



This is what I am infected with. No wonder a scan comes up empty. Cheeky bastards. What can I do?  :Furious3: 

Malware would allow the anti-program to run, but only in the virtualized environment that contains no malware, or vesa versa.  :Furious3:

----------


## rubin

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9184
 :Smiley: 
Without logs it's impossible to help you

----------


## Simple10

> http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9184
> 
> Without logs it's impossible to help you


 
Here is my post of logs after you said to post last time.
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=18811

Here are two others.

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=18120

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=15451 
 This is the thread that upset the helpers because I wiped without allowing them to finish helping me. I guess they took it personally.

Hopefully, these logs should be enough to get someone started.

----------


## rubin

Sorry, I haven't noticed  :Smiley:

----------

